# Hi guys!



## VinceThePrince (Jan 19, 2020)

So, as I've been reading up on builds for months, I thought I might as well join. Not an 8N quattro coupé (225) owner yet, but I'm on the hunt for one and have been stocking up on useful and less useful parts and items. Seems that I've been infected by the "modding bug" :roll: .

From all the forae I've frequented as a young kid, you guys stand out as to a really passionate and fun bunch. So I'm happy to join. I've been an Audi fan since a young age and even took up German classes for it. Stylewise I'm oem+ oriented, but I appreciate all builds that showcase love for the car. Also I would like to f*ck all cars with a John Player Special livery. Aside from that, I'm pretty normal :lol: .

Will update as soon as I'm able to caress my new four-ringed baby.

Greetings from Belgium

(And yes I only need to drive 30 min to the nearest German autobahn :lol: ). But then again, Belgian roads make my teeth chatter so you win some, you lose some...

Vincent


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Adams988 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

